# Audio System



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Good Day Ladies and Gentlemen, I hope this post goes here but I have a simple question. I am going back to the states in April, from Germany, and I want to set up a sound system in my room in Ft. Carson. I have been deployed for the last 11 months. So, I have been out of the loop with everything new and technology. I am looking for a good system, that will last for a long time (good 2 to 3 years if not more), and something that wont break the bank. I am looking to spend a couple hundred dollars on it. I'm looking for something that has bass and sound quality. I hope I covered the basics if anyone can help me I would appreciate it. Thank you in advance


----------

